# Recommendations on DCC



## Voyagr12 (Mar 29, 2017)

Haven't really been around HO Scale for a bit over 20 years. And even then some of my stuff was my dad's from when he was a child.  But now I have two young kids and the youngest really wants a train in his room. So...I am diving into the world of model trains again with great excitement but also with much head spinning with regards to DCC. However after reading a bunch on the net as well as viewing a few videos I think I have a small grasp on it.  Which leads me to my question. I want to go DCC for this layout but unsure of exactly what I should do within my desires which are as follows:

- Layout will run most of the time two loco. Perhaps occasionally a third switcher would run in the yard but only occasionally and I see never going above 4 for the foreseeable future. 

- Since I have two kids I need two separate 'throttles' so each can have their own independent throttle. Wireless or at least walk around would be nice for one or both but not required but would be nice for one to have it at least. I may add a third throttle for myself but will have my hands full with the two kids for the time being and will be fun simply watching them.

- Price...as long as we are under $1000 for Throttles, Booster, Command Station, etc and at least two Locos (new or retrofit old existing loco) Basically to be fully up and running DCC.

Not sure if there are any other requirements I should be considering but those above are the most significant I think. 

Now...what I am considering is this: The DigiTrax Zepx Zephyr Xtra with an additional Throttle but not sure which one (DT500, DT500D, UT4, or other?)

Do any of you have any thoughts/ideas/suggestions?

Have a great day and Thanks!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Voyagr12 said:


> Haven't really been around HO Scale for a bit over 20 years. And even then some of my stuff was my dad's from when he was a child.  But now I have two young kids and the youngest really wants a train in his room. So...I am diving into the world of model trains again with great excitement but also with much head spinning with regards to DCC. However after reading a bunch on the net as well as viewing a few videos I think I have a small grasp on it.  Which leads me to my question. I want to go DCC for this layout but unsure of exactly what I should do within my desires which are as follows:
> 
> - Layout will run most of the time two loco. Perhaps occasionally a third switcher would run in the yard but only occasionally and I see never going above 4 for the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...


Do you prefer Ford, GM, Toyota, Pugeot...? Take your pick.

You will probably not need a booster, but it's your call. Three locomotives in DCC, newer ones, will be easily manipulated with only 2 amps.

On the other hand, for about $580 you can have a couple of hand-held throttles and a duplex radio system supplying 5 amps in the event your empire grows some. That's well below your $1000 budget for power. In fact, if you have the dough, you could get yourself a nice steamer for the rest.

I hope you don't take my response as flip or disinterested. The fact is that all modern DCC systems work very well, are well supported, and are reliable and easy to use. Some say Digitrax can be a bear, but if a dolt like me can figure it out, or make a phone call, it's all doable. I've had my "Clunk", the now almost 20 year old model of the Digitrax Super Empire Builder for 11 years now and it hasn't so much as farted. It lights up, and away I go. I love being able to run two locomotives with the DT400 twin encoder knobs that are the throttles...on the one hand-held paddle.

This hobby is about enjoyment, and that stems from contentment and security...sometimes familiarity. So, do some reading, figure out which form-factor (ergonomics and shape that fits into your hand) you like with a gut feel, pick the amperage you know you'll want, or need, within the next five years, and get out your plastic.

Good luck.


----------



## Voyagr12 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks mesenteria for the response.

Your statement about all modern DCC systems working well is indeed my problem.  That was why I lined out a few of my 'requirements' in hopes that would help me narrow down the range a bit before I go to the local hobby shop and talk to the guy actually selling the units. Looking for an unbiased opinion.  Then I will ask them as well. 

So my personal opinion was going with the Zephyr and then adding one additional throttle. But...did not know if there were better options then that or what throttle would be best and wasn't sure if the Zephyr would be okay for what I wanted. DigiTrax website (nor any other) have the capabilities of doing refined searches for "Two young Kids", "Wireless or walkaround", 3 locos, etc.  lol. 

Just looking for thoughts, ideas and recommendations. I think you for the recommendation on the DT400 although I only see a DT402R on DigiTrax website. I just now learned that the DT402R and DT500D would require the extra DT92Duplex Transciever to work wirelessly? At an extra $160 I do not think that would be worth it as the room is not that big. But would then all at least have a cord to walk around?

See why I get confused the more I dive into this. lol. Which is why I thought I would ask the pros.

Thanks again!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, you'll only need 2 amps to run three trains, so any starter set would be suitable. I'd recommend the Zephyr or the PowerCab from NCE. You'll find the latter much easier to programme. Both are fully expandable should you wish to do so. Bear in mind that the Zephyr is a self contained console unit so you'll have to sit it somewhere and operate it from there but you can move the throttles around, the PowerCab plugs into panels placed around the layout as can the throttles. You can check out how they work in this video.




I have a Roco Z21 which you could also consider. Its a great system with some unique features. You use a smartphone or tablet to control it, any Android or Apple device will do and you can add additional ones as throttles. Programming is also done on the screen and is very straightforward. You can also drive your loco from a facsimile of the drivers cab, the controls work as you push them, bit of a gimmick but something the kids (or maybe even you) will like. There are two versions but the less powerful white one only comes in train sets but you can pick them up on ebay.
http://www.z21.eu/en/What-is-Z21/VIDEO2
Here's a review.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm also going to land in the "personal preference" camp. MRC, Digitrax, and NCE (Lenz is also good, but with a much higher price point, which may be a budget buster) will all meet your needs. Get a small, starter system. That's all you'll need for what you're contemplating. 

If you can go somewhere (a large train show, for instance) where you can actually try out the various systems, so much the better. For me, it was the "human engineering" (interface, feel, and look) that made the decision to go with MRC.

The only system I will warn you away from is Bachmann's EZ Command Dynamis system. It sounds good -- budget price, wireless out of the box, snazzy LCD screen -- but has 3 big drawbacks. It's much harder to use than the interface would suggest, it uses IR rather than radio for WiFi, and worst, it CANNOT be expanded without upgrading to the ProBox version (a $500 upgrade). And by cannot, I mean you can't even add a second throttle.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You won't go wrong with any of the systems
that have been suggested. All makes of DCC
locos or decoders work with all makes of DCC
systems.

Try to actually see the various choices. You can then
determine which are easiest for you and your family.
The comparison video posted by Cyclops is also
an excellent demonstration of features to consider.

One convenience factor that hasn't been mentioned,
if you do not go for a wireless hand held, you might
want to install jacks at 2 or 3 fascia locations. That
way you can use shorter hand held cords and move
them to where your action is.

Don


----------



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

I was in a similar position as you and I went with the digitrax zypher. 

We started with a simple bachmann dcc system and I dont regret that purchase at all. It allowed me to get used to the technology at a modest buy in and a very simple interface. 

Once we decided to get big I moved into the digitrax. I bought the starter set plus two additional ut4 throttles. My kids are 3 and 5 and both can easily use the big dial to control their trains. this also leaves my with the main command station with its own throttle for me to use. 

I use two of the regular loconet panels spaced around the layout to plug the kids' throttles into. I also bought the plastic pockets to hold the throttles when not in use. They are a must have for me and work great with the ut4 as the dial is still accessible with out taking them out. keeps the throttles safer. 

I think I had just under 500.00 into the digitrax system. Should be no problem to buy this system plus a couple of good engines for less than your thousand dollar budget.


----------



## Voyagr12 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks to all for the responses so far! Terrific!

Schwinn68, it is great to hear your experience! My kids are 6 and 3 so just about perfect translation! haha. 

Those UT4 throttles actually look really good for the kids. Never thought about that and looks like the have the cord for moving around a bit. Much simpler and probably better for the kids. And for the price of one of the more advanced throttles I can buy two of these so that each of my kids have one and like you say leaves the main command center.  Awesome! Thanks for the feedback and suggestion!


----------



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

Here's a pic of the throttle in the holder and the loconet connector.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Schwinn68 said:


> Here's a pic of the throttle in the holder and the loconet connector.


Did the water company get planning permission from the railroad for those pipes?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a UT4 on my layout and think it would be ideal for the youngsters.
Easy to use, no batteries to worry about and not too expensive.

Magic


----------



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Did the water company get planning permission from the railroad for those pipes?



lol good eyes! 

The layout location in the basement was a compromise between the wife and I. I took a less than desirable location but it gained my a lot more real estate. Its still very much a work in progress.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

As for locomotives, Bachmann makes good DCC locomotives with and without sound that are not budget busters. I have 3 diesel DCC non sound, 1 DCC sound, and 1 steam sound that perform great. The non sound diesels are a little noisy (kind of a humming buzzy sound), but that doesn't bother me. Non sound diesels go about $70. Sound diesels about $120. Steam is a bit more in both categories. Check out http://modeltrainstuff.com for the best prices you'll find.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Are you trying to avoid using any computer interface? An old laptop and a USB adapter will allow you to use smartphones as throttles, This will free up more money for locos 

I went with the NCE Powercab and the USB interface. I use my handheld throttle, and my daughter uses her tablet with Digitrains or Engine Driver.


----------

